# Anyone have big toe swollen from excessive driving? How do you handle it?



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Anyone have big toe swollen from excessive driving? How do you handle it?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bigger shoes......


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

How old are you? And are you overweight?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Swollen toes could be a cause of some other underlying medical condition. You may want to discuss with your doctor.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Swollen toes could be a cause of some other underlying medical condition. You may want to discuss with your doctor.


As a former paramedic I would agree


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I've had long driving days where my toe is really bothering me. 

Solution: find more comfortable shoes for driving. 
And no, I don't mean flip flops. 

On another note, I often have other things swollen from driving the sexy drunk ladies at 2am.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Swollen toes could be a cause of some other underlying medical condition. You may want to discuss with your doctor.


Yep, most likely Gout. Do you drink a lot of beer?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> Anyone have big toe swollen from excessive driving? How do you handle it?


I had mine cut off last year. Now, I can drive 24/7/365.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Anyone have big toe swollen from excessive driving? How do you handle it?


So, Nonya Busy, when you were deciding on a forum username, did you mean to say Nonya Business? Or you just like Nonya Busy because...


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Anyone have big toe swollen from excessive driving? How do you handle it?


No but my hemorrhoids are ready to burst.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> Yep, most likely Gout. Do you drink a lot of beer?


no beer. Hey Guber! Haven't seen you since my Mayberry days


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

columbuscatlady said:


> Yep, most likely Gout. Do you drink a lot of beer?


Could be, but the bigger factor might be diet and dehydration.

75% of the country is dehydrated and drinking caffeine and beer is fine but has to be replenished with water, preferably 2/1 ratio of what you are consuming


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Could be, but the bigger factor might be diet and dehydration.
> 
> 75% of the country is dehydrated and drinking caffeine and beer is fine but has to be replenished with water, preferably 2/1 ratio of what you are consuming


hard to get excersise and water while ubering.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> hard to get excersise and water while ubering.


Water is the easy part, the hard part is reducing coffee, tea, sodas and energy drinks.

There are ways to get exercise in without gym memberships

Always take notice of the color of pee, the darker the yellow the more dehydrated you are, try to keep it closer to clear

Dehydration is creating a lot of health problems in this country and is easily correctable


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Anyone have big toe swollen from excessive driving? How do you handle it?


Because you're hurting yourself wearing tennis shoes. Only wear steel toed boots when kicking paxholes out of your vehicle.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> hard to get excersise and water while ubering.


Then take a break. This is a good time to go to airport queue that everyone swears off of. Granted you're in Chicago and might be longer waits at your airports than mine, but usually a good time to get out and stretch your legs, walk around, grab a bite to eat, etc.

That said, I never heard of swollen toes from driving or sitting. I would think your calves swelling would be the first thing you notice (other than your back and butt). Might be your choice of footwear as others have said, or it could be related to something else.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Reposition your foot to utilize the pad of your foot, not your toe. All your bad habits are magnified when you do this "professionally" and spend longer hours driving. Bad seat positioning/posture becomes leg, back and neck pain. Grasping the steering wheel incorrectly starts causing carpal tunnel symptoms. Low-fiber diet combined with long hours of sitting becomes inflamed hemorrhoids and so on and so forth.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

My wife said her toes were hurting. Long story but it was one of them positions where she had to get on her toes to get in position. 

I donkey punched her and asked her if they were hurting still. 

Next driver you see, ask them to donkey punch you and problem solved.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Water is the easy part, the hard part is reducing coffee, tea, sodas and energy drinks.
> 
> There are ways to get exercise in without gym memberships
> 
> ...


Dark urine CAN be a sign of dehydration, but not always. Your body could just have an over-abundance of water-soluble vitamins in it and be getting rid of them, or different foods will affect the color your urine. Dark but just a tiny bit coming out can be dehydration, a bladder infection, or any number of things. If it happens more than once within a couple of days, a doctor visit is in order.

Still, dehydration is an issue in our cars, with AC or heat on all the time. The air gets dry. Hydration is not bad advice. Also, if you work longer shifts, make sure to bring healthy food with you and go no more than 3 hours or so without eating. This will help keep glucose levels even. Bananas are great for potassium, which helps with leg and foot cramps.

And try to get out of the car every hour or two. Stretch your legs, back, neck, shoulders. Get the muscles and joints loose, and the blood flowing.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I have a bit more downtime than most as an SUV driver but I try to do 5 sets of 30 bodysquats a day, and pick a random mall and walk around window shopping mostly looking at menus of restaurants or anything interesting. Early morning I park and just walk circles but not too far from my car in case I get a ping. I bought a jumprope but to be honest, it's just sitting in my trunk for a few months lol

Also there are cheap memberships go gyms like youfit and planet fitness which many are 24 hrs in my market. (I am la fitness and planet fitness) I try to watch an episode a day on a treadmill at a comfortable speed. The more expensive membership gives you access to all gyms in at least 3 counties as well. I keep a small gym bag in my car with extra clothes.

I would start with trying to do 3 sets of 30 reps of body squats a day, you may look and feel stupid which is why I try to find a private area to park and do them lol


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Dark urine CAN be a sign of dehydration, but not always. Your body could just have an over-abundance of water-soluble vitamins in it and be getting rid of them


There's a B vitamin that creates a dark yellow color, but I forget which one.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> On another note, I often have other things swollen from driving the sexy drunk ladies at
> 2am.


So you're saying with swollen toes and a swollen "member" that I should dress more comfortable. Like this









Maybe that's why so many Middle Easterns are cab drivers? Ample room for anything that suddenly arises.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Besides the head part, it looks.really comfortable lol. But I was not raised to wear white. Too many ketchup or sauce stain problems

I'm just not a 50 virgins kind of guy, if its 50 strippers in heaven, than I will fight for your cause lol


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't have problems with my feet but my ass hurts from too much driving.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Sometimes, very rarely, I have a good day and make above average money. My head gets swollen. But then I remember that I'm just a fracking driver, and the swelling goes down real fast.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I had mine cut off last year. Now, I can drive 24/7/365.


I know you're having fun but removing a big toe has major complications.

The big toe is a major part of balancing and walking.

We had an employee drop an engine on his toe. Immediately amputated it and one other toe. The employee had to do therapy to relearn how to walk.

He was out for about six months.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

observer said:


> I know you're having fun but removing a big toe has major complications.
> 
> The big toe is a major part of balancing and walking.
> 
> ...


Yup. I went to school with a kid who was born without thumbs or big toes. Balance was a huge issue for him. He literally had to have weights implanted in his hands where the thumbs would be to try and help improve his balance.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Your body will get used to it and will be able to do anything most normal people can do like this guy

https://amp-miamiherald-com.cdn.amp...errer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s

We have nothing but the best of the best homeless people in south beach lol


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

In the pad of my foot, I get muscle pain and I force my boyfriend to rub it or he gets no dinner


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I don't have problems with my feet but my ass hurts from too much driving.


I thought that it's usually the receiver's and not the drivers a** that usually hurts.








Although we need to tell this guy that it's always best to use 2 hands when driving.

Disclaimer: Just a little Sunday night humor. I'm at the airport waiting for an arrival.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I thought that it's usually the receiver's and not the drivers a** that usually hurts.
> View attachment 243976
> 
> Although we need to tell this guy that it's always best to use 2 hands when driving.
> ...


This is just speculation, but I am beginning to think the 2 guys in this picture might be gay


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> This is just speculation, but I am beginning to think the 2 guys in this picture might be gay


Gay as in happy and cheerful or gay as in "pulling the car into the garage"?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Gay as in happy and cheerful or gay as in "pulling the car into the garage"?


I was thinking happy, but I was thinking more pitching and catching


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I was thinking happy, but I was thinking more pitching and catching


Here's a couple of Dodger baseball fans admiring the game and each other.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

observer said:


> I know you're having fun
> 
> He was out for about six months.


Seems about right. I had an ulcer, that bled for four years. It got infected several times. Last time it got infected, my lower leg was swelling up and could not take it anymore. I went to the ER, and begged everyone to CUT THE TOE OFF!

5 days later, I was liberated. As soon as the drugs wore off from surgery, I began Ubering On again.

Glad that I didn't need a doctor's note to go back to work, or I would of been sleeping out in the woods.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> In the pad of my foot, I get muscle pain and I force my boyfriend to rub it or he gets no dinner


Because he's getting toe-jam for dinner???


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I've had long driving days where my toe is really bothering me.
> 
> Solution: find more comfortable shoes for driving.
> And no, I don't mean flip flops.
> ...


There are drivers who wear flip flops.....ugh no one wants to see those ugly feet.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Because he's getting toe-jam for dinner???


Hey! From what I understand, some folks pay extra for that!



Koolbreze said:


> There are drivers who wear flip flops.....ugh no one wants to see those ugly feet.


That, too!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Koolbreze said:


> There are drivers who wear flip flops.....ugh no one wants to see those ugly feet.


That's why I wear crocs


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I have nice, regularly-pedicured feet with toenails painted pretty colors.

I never wore sandals while driving rideshare, though. Didn't want to have to worry about someone's luggage or wheelchair landing on my tootsies, or tripping if I had to get out of the car quick-and-in-a-hurry.

Stuff happens.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I have nice, regularly-pedicured feet with toenails painted pretty colors. I never wore sandals while driving rideshare, though.


C'mon, woman! Show off that paint job!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I used to wear flipflops until I ripped off a toenail on one of the wheels on a suitcase and switched to crocs


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> C'mon, woman! Show off that paint job!


Sheesh! Buy a girl a drink first, at the very least!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Anyone have big toe swollen from excessive driving? How do you handle it?


Nope.

When I was a motorcycle courier I used to get a painful left foot from constant gear changes. Riding in all weather, up to 300 miles in 30 degree temperatures in snow in winter and roasting in 90 degrees in summer, with all the idiots & morons on the road capable of killing you at any moment... _that_ was a hard job.

None of this namby-pamby sitting on an air-conditioned Camry's leather seats complaining about a sore toe. Pull it together, man.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

That's a prius problem. Get a Bimmer!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

While recovering from amputation, I was on crutches for a few weeks, and kept them in the trunk when driving. Early one morning, I picked up the CFO "Britt" of Erlanger Hospital in my town, and he stacked his luggage on my crutches; not saying a word. His home appeared to be in the half million dollar range.

No Compassion and NO TIP from that greedy bastid!

Nevertheless, my doctor told me to stay off the foot, and some paxes wanted me to get out and help them with their bags. My star ratings got very low during this ordeal as well.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> While recovering from amputation, I was on crutches for a few weeks, and kept them in the trunk when driving. Early one morning, I picked up the CFO "Britt" of Erlanger Hospital in my town, and he stacked his luggage on my crutches; not saying a word. His home appeared to be in the half million dollar range.
> 
> No Compassion and NO TIP from that greedy bastid!
> 
> Nevertheless, my doctor told me to stay off the foot, and some paxes wanted me to get out and help them with their bags. My star ratings got very low during this ordeal as well.


I read most ceo are narcissists and psychopaths in a study. Pax are pains!!!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Actually I always thought a successful CEO, business owner or professional athlete has to be insane and crazy to get to that level.

I would double down on a successful bar and restaurant owner as well


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

*This is how I felt, with my foot, before surgery.*


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I had mine cut off last year. Now, I can drive 24/7/365.


We should all send them to Uber Corporate. Just make sure they don't see the Hazardist Waste label until after they open the box.



SuzeCB said:


> Dark urine CAN be a sign of dehydration, but not always. Your body could just have an over-abundance of water-soluble vitamins in it and be getting rid of them, or different foods will affect the color your urine.


True. Sometimes I take a Vitamin B-50 Cause my energy levels are low, and yes the pee is darker for 2 or 3 pees after.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

There are medications that will make your urine radioactive tangerine color, but generally speaking should try to hydrate to a clear color.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> On another note, I often have other things swollen from driving the sexy drunk ladies at 2am.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Here you go, enjoy.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> C'mon, woman! Show off that paint job!


I'm more into "tootsies".


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

I have one pair of nice dress shoes that are more comfortable than any tennies I've ever had. I could swear I was walking on a pile of puppies in them.

When I drove even a couple hours, my entire foot ached and the whole foot swelled up. So I don't wear them for Uber any more.

In normal non-satanic shoes, found sliding my foot up the pedal a bit helps so more than the toes is on the pedal. 

Damn I wish those black soft-walking shoes worked for driving.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Here you go, enjoy.
> View attachment 244750


Nice pose, with a Lyft Beacon in the backdrop even!
Did you copyright this?.. I'm in need of a new avatar!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Nice pose, with a Lyft Beacon in the backdrop even!
> Did you copyright this?.. I'm in need of a new avatar!


Yeah, it's my original.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

I had a similar condition but not quite the same. Turns out it was a mineral problem. Whenever I got behind the wheel of a car, the lead in my ass would immediately migrate down to my right foot.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Does anyone else find a picture used for the featuring of this thread to be rather disturbing? LMAO


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Does anyone else find a picture used for the featuring of this thread to be rather disturbing? LMAO


Yes. I think it should be replaced with the missing toe pic from FormerTaxiDriver.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> Anyone have big toe swollen from excessive driving? How do you handle it?


Find another job.



Cableguynoe said:


> I've had long driving days where my toe is really bothering me.
> 
> Solution: find more comfortable shoes for driving.
> And no, I don't mean flip flops.
> ...


How do your toes hurt from sitting on your ass all day?



Cableguynoe said:


> I've had long driving days where my toe is really bothering me.
> 
> Solution: find more comfortable shoes for driving.
> And no, I don't mean flip flops.
> ...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Yes. I think it should be replaced with the missing toe pic from FormerTaxiDriver.


I can make another one with the Uber sticker added?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> How do your toes hurt from sitting on your ass all day?


Did you miss the part about the shoes being the problem?
Go back and read the thread.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Here you go, enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 244750


Winner winner toe dinner!



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I can make another one with the Uber sticker added?


DO IT!!!!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

2 to 1 ratio water to everything else.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

Your toe gets swollen? Jerk it off, your toe should return to it's normal size then


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Kodyhead said:


> Water is the easy part, the hard part is reducing coffee, tea, sodas and energy drinks.
> 
> There are ways to get exercise in without gym memberships
> 
> ...


Also check to see if it foamy. Foamy urine can be a sign of kidney damage from leaking protein into your urine. Need to get that checked out if you notice it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

dkcs said:


> Also check to see if it foamy. Foamy urine can be a sign of kidney damage from leaking protein into your urine. Need to get that checked out if you notice it.


If you ever park and wait in random spots like I do, Dialysis places are everywhere. Trust me you don't want to know what these places are,but you may have driven by these places thousands of times in your market

Take care of your kidneys


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Water is the easy part, the hard part is reducing coffee, tea, sodas and energy drinks.
> 
> There are ways to get exercise in without gym memberships
> 
> ...


Yellow ?!?!

Its not supposed to be dark reddish brown ???



Z129 said:


> Reposition your foot to utilize the pad of your foot, not your toe. All your bad habits are magnified when you do this "professionally" and spend longer hours driving. Bad seat positioning/posture becomes leg, back and neck pain. Grasping the steering wheel incorrectly starts causing carpal tunnel symptoms. Low-fiber diet combined with long hours of sitting becomes inflamed hemorrhoids and so on and so forth.


My heel is stuck in hole through floormat & vehicle carpet . . . .



Kodyhead said:


> Besides the head part, it looks.really comfortable lol. But I was not raised to wear white. Too many ketchup or sauce stain problems
> 
> I'm just not a 50 virgins kind of guy, if its 50 strippers in heaven, than I will fight for your cause lol


Wear black then.
With comfortable white Reeboks . . .
Isis has no trouble with ketchup stains .

. .


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> Anyone have big toe swollen from excessive driving? How do you handle it?


I remember the movie Stripes, The Sgt was called the big Toe, & he told Bill Murray what he was gonna do with his BIG Toe, i can see swallon feet,but just the toe? I'd say lift feet up when you get home, and wear special socks when driving,jmo



Nonya busy said:


> Anyone have big toe swollen from excessive driving? How do you handle it?


maybe the gout? jmo



Nonya busy said:


> Anyone have big toe swollen from excessive driving? How do you handle it?


what kinda shoes do you wear? need bigger shoes with more room? jmo


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

This is Art!









*My Driving Foot*


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

1974toyota said:


> what kinda shoes do you wear? need bigger shoes with more room? jmo


For almost unlimited movement. I recommend these,










Ok, they might not work for FormerTaxiDriver♧


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> For almost unlimited movement. I recommend these,
> 
> View attachment 244967
> 
> ...


Just move strap over to Next remaining toe.

( i know a guy who had big toe sewn on to replace thumb . . .)( shipyard accident)


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> For almost unlimited movement. I recommend these,
> 
> View attachment 244967
> 
> ...


I remember my dad actually using this type of huarache. Apparently they were excellent for working in muddy fields. I could never understand why they worked so well compared to boots.

Then a few months ago after my dad passed away I was cleaning out the warehouse and found my dads old huaraches.

















That explained it.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

observer said:


> For almost unlimited movement. I recommend these,
> 
> View attachment 244967
> 
> ...


Uber Support workers wear that kind of foot garb. Right now, I have on Wally World sneakers.

I don't trust Goodwill anymore.


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Anyone have big toe swollen from excessive driving? How do you handle it?


Ummm no, that sounds personal. You may need to see a doctor.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Uber Support workers wear that kind of foot garb. Right now, I have on Wally World sneakers.
> 
> I don't trust Goodwill anymore.


Goodwill gets all the sneakers from the coroners office . . .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Does anyone else find a picture used for the featuring of this thread to be rather disturbing? LMAO


Yes!
In fact I smh at the fact that it is a featured thread.
Oh well, not my house.



corniilius said:


> 2 to 1 ratio water to everything else.


Problem with that is: you end up all full of water and can't hold any more beer.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

New2This said:


> View attachment 244728


Ford Torino................................Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss-------------JMO


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Yellow ?!?!
> 
> Its not supposed to be dark reddish brown ???
> 
> . .


Not even yellow. Urine should be a very light yellow at best. I know too much about piss.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Goodwill gets all the sneakers from the coroners office . . .


Can't die twice though. Dead ppls shoes can be good luck too.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

dkcs said:


> Not even yellow. Urine should be a very light yellow at best. I know too much about piss.


That clear urine thing isn't accurate, either.

The whole 8 cups of water per day thing was misquoted (it was followed by stating that we get most of that from foods we eat).

Eating will color your urine. If your urine is running completely clear, you have no water-soluble vitamins hanging around to use when you deplete the ones already in use.

Unless you have a problem (as I do) with being easily dehydrated, or are diabetic, or have another medical issue, don't get too hung up on your pee being yellow or clear.

Fun fact: eating too many Welch's Fruit Snacks will turn your urine AND your poop green.

https://www.webmd.com/urinary-incontinence-oab/truth-about-urine


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

If your piss turns red, then you either have kidney stones or VD


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Koolbreze said:


> There are drivers who wear flip flops.....ugh no one wants to see those ugly feet.


I sometimes drive barefoot. Why would anyone be looking at my feet? I don't care anyway, it hasn't hurt my ratings much if any.


----------



## Workforfood (May 12, 2018)

Could be gout


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> While recovering from amputation, I was on crutches for a few weeks, and kept them in the trunk when driving. Early one morning, I picked up the CFO "Britt" of Erlanger Hospital in my town, and he stacked his luggage on my crutches; not saying a word. His home appeared to be in the half million dollar range.
> 
> No Compassion and NO TIP from that greedy bastid!
> 
> Nevertheless, my doctor told me to stay off the foot, and some paxes wanted me to get out and help them with their bags. My star ratings got very low during this ordeal as well.


Is that in Chattanooga? I almost went to Erlanger when I broke my ankle, but the EMTs told me I should go to Parkridge instead.

This is Art!

View attachment 244963

*My Driving Foot*[/QUOTE]
I get why your toe was amputated but why did they re-route your b-hole? Seems very inconvenient!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

JMlyftuber said:


> Is that in Chattanooga? I almost went to Erlanger when I broke my ankle, but the EMTs told me I should go to Parkridge instead.
> 
> This is Art!
> 
> ...


I get why your toe was amputated but why did they re-route your b-hole? Seems very inconvenient![/QUOTE]
Yes, CHA, and my socks stay white!


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

Definitely sounds like gout. A build up of uric acid , mostly commonly found in the big toe or other joints. Can be caused from stress, such as worrying about not making a dime driving this gig and your diet. So, stop driving, quit drinking bottomless super big gulps, and lay off all other sugar and mix in some veggies . Your welcome .


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> Anyone have big toe swollen from excessive driving? How do you handle it?


Sounds like gout


----------



## Harry B (Feb 1, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> Anyone have big toe swollen from excessive driving? How do you handle it?


Thats the gout buddy


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I've had long driving days where my toe is really bothering me.
> 
> Solution: find more comfortable shoes for driving.
> And no, I don't mean flip flops.
> ...


1. Gross
2. Tacky
3. Really?


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> That clear urine thing isn't accurate, either.
> 
> The whole 8 cups of water per day thing was misquoted (it was followed by stating that we get most of that from foods we eat).
> 
> ...


TMI!

The piss color came from my nephrologist. Light yellow is fine but clear is best and means you are well hydrated as long as something isn't artificially changing the color of your urine as you stated.

As long as it isn't dark yellow (provided nothing is artificially changing it) then you are good.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dkcs said:


> as long as something isn't artificially changing the color of your urine
> 
> As long as it isn't dark yellow (provided nothing is artificially changing it) then you are good.


Well that's the whole point she was making.

Often something will change the color, so how can you really know the reason your urine is dark yellow?


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Could be Kidney failure.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

dkcs said:


> TMI!
> 
> The piss color came from my nephrologist. Light yellow is fine but clear is best and means you are well hydrated as long as something isn't artificially changing the color of your urine as you stated.
> 
> As long as it isn't dark yellow (provided nothing is artificially changing it) then you are good.


Checking the color of the tongue is another fast tool to check hydration as well. But requires looking at a lot of tongues to get experience lol


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> That clear urine thing isn't accurate, either.
> 
> The whole 8 cups of water per day thing was misquoted (it was followed by stating that we get most of that from foods we eat).
> 
> ...


So many *piss* experts not enough accurate information on *piss*...

The main secret about *piss* coloring is the color of the piss when you wake up in the morning. Other piss coloring doesn't matter about 90% of the time.

Anyone reading this forum will have a phd in piss by the time they're done.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> So many *piss* experts not enough accurate information on *piss*...
> 
> The main secret about *piss* coloring is the color of the piss when you wake up in the morning. Other piss coloring doesn't matter about 90% of the time.
> 
> Anyone reading this forum will have a phd in piss by the time they're done.


Yeah, well... It's a contest, you know!


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

I don't think the exact shade is even that big a factor, compared to how it deviates from the norm. If you see it changing from the usual you should consider metabolic changes going on.

As for toe pain my toes have never felt better than when I switched to thin shoes as necessary to barefoot when shoes weren't needed. This has helped more than vitamins, aspirin etc. Also walking more and sitting less in general helps any foot and leg pain depending on the root cause. Muscle strain yeah, deep vein thrombosis or bone fractures no.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> I don't think the exact shade is even that big a factor, compared to how it deviates from the norm. If you see it changing from the usual you should consider metabolic changes going on.
> 
> As for toe pain my toes have never felt better than when I switched to thin shoes as necessary to barefoot when shoes weren't needed. This has helped more than vitamins, aspirin etc. Also walking more and sitting less in general helps any foot and leg pain depending on the root cause. Muscle strain yeah, deep vein thrombosis or bone fractures no.


Yes shade is very important especially the shade when you wake up in the morning. If it's dark, something is wrong.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Here you go, enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 244750


Your nails need to be clipped. Not the big toe's though no need.



Nonya busy said:


> Anyone have big toe swollen from excessive driving? How do you handle it?


So to sum it up, you have the following diagnosis:
-You've got gout
-You drink too much alcohol 
-You have a poor diet
-You're dehydrated
-You don't exercise
-You have poor foot positioning
-You're toe needs to be cut off

Why go to a doctor? I'd say you've received a proper diagnosis. Take care of all that and your problem is solved. LOL


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Nonya busy said:


> Anyone have big toe swollen from excessive driving? How do you handle it?


Where hard shoes, I drive with expensive florsheims. Drive with high end shoes, your feed deserve the best. I HATE tennis shoes. I prefer loafers, which allows me to slip them off when I'm waiting for trip ( my wide feet, EEEs, don't like shoes to begin with ).



Nonya busy said:


> Anyone have big toe swollen from excessive driving? How do you handle it?


Yes, you have a disease called Chinese Drop Off, you can kiss are arse good bye, it's over.

Will you will your car to me?

( no harm in asking ).


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> That clear urine thing isn't accurate, either.


 Yep.. 2010 my urine was crystal clear until I collapsed from a potassium deficiency. Was drinking over a gallon a day, in Shitsummer. Never thought I was dehydrated. Doc told me without potassium your body can't regulate body water properly. You were just pissing it out.


----------

